# goat drinking her own urine



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

Is this a sign of impending birth? She is pregnant, not sure when she's due although she has bagged up slightly. She is talking some and twice I've seen her urinate, then turn around and lick it up. Ever seen this? She is walking funny-like she's stiff and uncomfortable. I just don't want to miss something else by assuming that this is pre-birthing behavior. She is a third time freshener, Nubian.

Thanks, Harplade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Could she be hungry for salt or minerals?


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I've seen this - 

When she does this, does she roll her upper lip up?


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

she has available minerals, haven't seen her licking them. Haven't noticed the lip thing. She hasn't had a baby yet-feels very tight on her sides.

Thanks for the thoughts,

Harplade


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

When they start walking funny like that, it MAY mean there's a baby moved into the birth canal, so watch her closely.

Kathleen


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Maybe she thinks it is birthing fluid and her instincts are telling her to clean up after herself. In that case, coupled with her 'walking funny' she may be in labor as we speak! Go check her ligaments! 

If not, What kind of salt/minerals do you have out for her? It could be that she doesn't like the type of minerals you provide, too.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree with the minerals deficiency suggestion. My gf had bought some baby goats that were drinking their pee. She got them the Sweetlix Meatmaker loose minerals for goats. 

They gobbled and gobbled and gobbled these until they had gotten enough. They stopped drinking their pee. 

If you are using a block, your goats may not be getting enough. Everything I've read on the subject indicates that loose minerals are a much better choice for goats.


----------

